# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بازیابی جدول حذف شده

## nkm

سلام
من یه خرابکاری کرده ام، ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

من یک جدول داشتم و برای تست یک سری کارها، کپی از اون گرفتم،
ولی اشتباها امروز یک جدول را اشتباها بجای بانک تستی از روی بانک اصلی پاک کردم
و از اونجا که تازه این بانکها را روی این سیستم آورده ام هیچ بک آپی بجز کپی فایلهای اصلی اون ندارم
رکاوری مد هم فول بوده، آیا راهی برای بازگرداندن اون جدول حذف شده وجود داره یا باید دوباره همه تغییرات این 1 هفته را تغذیه کنیم؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

جواب شما  _Restore_ to a _Point_ in _Time
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms179451.aspx
_

----------


## nkm

سلام ممنون از پاسخ شما، ولی من هیچ بک آپی از دیتابیس ندارم، چیزی که دارم مال یک هفته قبلش هست، آنهم فایل های mdf,ldf و رکاوری مد روی full

----------

